# Has anybody tried the new Logitech Revue with Directv yet?



## cwmcall (Oct 14, 2006)

I noticed that the Logitech Revue / Google TV is now available. Has anyone tried this new box with their current Directv setup? 

If so, what is your opinion so far?


----------



## Jotas (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm looking at getting one of the new Sony TVs with the built-in Google TV service. From what I read it should work fine with D*'s equipment, but apparently it works better with Dish Network's DVR.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

i have the blue ray player sony with google tv, it works great with dtv, tomorrow i am getting the logitech revue box with google tv. im sure the logitech revue will work as well, it is nice to be able to watch tv with the pnp window and surf the net at the same time, and able to control the hd dvr from dtv


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Jotas said:


> I'm looking at getting one of the new Sony TVs with the built-in Google TV service. From what I read it should work fine with D*'s equipment, but apparently it works better with Dish Network's DVR.


Mrs. Fluffybear and I have been talking about getting one of the Sony's with built-in Google TV for the newly remodeled library (den). What model did you happen to go with? We have been thinking about the 46" as it is the only one which would fit ont he wall where she wants it..


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Any feedback yet? I'm really interested in Google TV, and it's supposed to work with the HR2* DVRs.


----------



## dstick653 (Aug 15, 2008)

I bought a Logitech Revue on Friday. Set-up took about 15 minutes, all I needed to do was select my components in drop down menus. I have an HR20-100 and integration was flawless. The keyboard has all the Directv controls on it, and seems to work faster than my regular remote.

The actual Google TV interface is pretty slick and works very well for what it was intended for. You can search programs on Directv, Youtube, websites, networked devices, and Amazon VOD. The Chrome browser is pretty much the same as on the computer. 

The only thing I have found I dislike, and it's minor, is that you can't move around the picture-in-picture window. This only gets in the way when I am playing with the settings menu, and when accessing websites with content and links on the right side (like ESPN Fantasy site).

Overall, I'm very pleased and excited for the inclusion of more apps. I have an Android phone and if I can get some of those same apps on my tv, it would mean an end to my social life.


----------



## coug (Oct 21, 2010)

We set it up this weekend. Very nice. HD from streaming netflix looked great. I can search and it will show current programs and change the channel to them. The biggest thing is the potential of the device, and the previous post said I am waiting for more apps. Two dislikes, 1) has a HBOGO app but directv not signed up yet. 2) tapping on the nav pad can be enabled, but it does not save your preference so you need to enable it all of the time.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

yes add me to the list, i like the logitech revue over the sony blue ray player with google, the remote on the blue ray and sony tvs are rather small to begin with, the logitech revue sets up easy has a built in ir blaster to control directv dvr's and receivers, very nice apps to play with also, it does everything my hr22 does plus more, i am taking the blue ray back to best buy and getting my money back, i am one satisfied customer with the logitech revue, ;//also i have it set up to use my android phone to control it all also, this is a very nice feature, very easy to set up just download logitech harmony on your phone, then the set up on the phone is very simple controls your tv directv system, i am one happy camper, if anyone has any questions that you need to know, just pm me i will gladly help out with your questions on the logitech revue if anyone needs to know what receivers and dvrs with directv they will work with go to http://www.logotech.com amd it gives you the entire list of them.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

It looks from reading I've done that this box works a lot better with E* boxes. True?


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Any feedback yet? I'm really interested in Google TV, and it's supposed to work with the HR2* DVRs.


It works great. The only downside compared to dish is the Google TV doesn't see the DVR playlist and cannot recommend shows or start playing a show from the Google TV UI. The box does have buttons for all the DIRECTV functions and the IR blaster is very fast so you just need to get used to the new buttons on the logitech revue keyboard that control the playlist, trick modes and color buttons (a,b,c,d on google tv).
AT my local best buy all of the google tv boxes in the display were hooked to DIRECTV boxes (Best Buy doesn't sell DISH)


----------

